# once a year



## Lou23

If I wanted to say "at least once a year" would I say "au moins une fois par an/année"

an or année?? 

Merci en avance


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Hi, Lou23, You might find the entry an / année in the WR Dictionary (click on French-English) helpful.


----------



## Chat Perché

Hello Lou 23,
Je pense que les deux sont possibles, mais 'une fois par an' me parait plus courant


----------



## Myrtille Extraordinaire

Is it also correct to say:

"au moins *une fois l'an*"

or 

"au moins *une fois l'année*"

In these two cases, you must place "l" before "an/année", correct? Thanks.


----------



## SwissPete

*Par an */ *par année* sounds much more natural to me than *l'an */* l'année*.


----------



## hamedato

I think when you pick "an" you gotta say: "un fois par an" and when you pick "année" it should "une fois par année"
I was thinking the correct one was "une fois par an/année" because 'fois" is feminine, then I found this sentence in the dictionary of the website:

Il faut faire une purge des tuyaux de chauffage un fois par an.

So, I am kind of thinking the choice between "un" and "une" depends on "an" and "année", and not on "fois".

Any help, highly appreciated!


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

You *gotta* 've got to use the feminine form of the article. "fois" is feminine in gender, and always takes "une" or "la".


----------



## hamedato

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> You *gotta* 've got to use the feminine form of the article. "fois" is feminine in gender, and always takes "une" or "la".



Yes, but I saw the sentence above in the dictionary of the website and I did a bit of research and found out it's common to say: "un fois par an".


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

hamedato said:


> Yes, but I saw the sentence above in the dictionary of the website and I did a bit of research and found out it's common to say: "un fois par an".



By "the website", do you mean WR? I typed " fois an " in 'Dictionary and thread titles' without finding this.


----------



## hamedato

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> By "the website", do you mean WR? I typed " fois an " in 'Dictionary and thread titles' without finding this.



Oui 

voila,

purge - traduction - Dictionnaire Français-Anglais WordReference.com


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I think that can only have been a typo. Perhaps the attention of the moderators should be called to this entry to verify if this is, as I think, the case.


----------



## tartopom

I do agree with ain'ttf. It's a typo. "Un*e* fois par an" is French.
BTW I've just left a message to a mod - about the typo.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I did, too! "Great minds" and all that...


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Comment traduiriez-vous la phrase suivante en français :

I usually go to France _once a year._

Normalement je vais en France _une fois par année_ ou _une fois par an_ ?

Merci beaucoup !
SLS


----------



## Oddmania

_Une fois par *an*_, sans le moindre doute


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse, Oddmania.

Je serais très curieuse d'avoir l'avis de mes amis québécois.  J'entends mes amis francophones dire _par année_ et j'aimerais savoir s'il s'agit d'une difference régionale.


----------



## tartopom

I agree with Oddmania. "une fois par an".


----------



## jetset

SLS, si tu veux employer absolument "année" : _je vais en France chaque année_.


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, ou _une fois l'an. _Et donc _chaque année !_


----------



## tartopom

une fois dans l'année


----------



## Garoubet

Au Québec, on dit "une fois par année". Voir ce site de l'office québécois de la langue française.
Banque de dépannage linguistique - La périodicité


----------



## Bezoard

Cela se dit aussi en français de France, mais est moins fréquent que "une fois par an" et même que "une fois l'an".
Voir le graphique Ngram.


----------



## tartopom

J'ai un doute. "Je vais en France chaque année." est-ce que ça veut dire que j'y vais une seule fois ?


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Garoubet said:


> Au Québec, on dit "une fois par année". Voir ce site de l'office québécois de la langue française.
> Banque de dépannage linguistique - La périodicité



Merci beaucoup pour cet éclaircissement, Garoubet !

Si je suis en France, je dirai par an. Si je suis au Québec je dirai par année.


----------



## Bezoard

tartopom said:


> J'ai un doute. "Je vais en France chaque année." est-ce que ça veut dire que j'y vais une seule fois ?


Probablement, mais pas obligatoirement. Mais si on y va une fois l'an, on y va bien chaque année !


----------



## tartopom

Alors "once a year" n'est pas obligatoirement "chaque année". Ça fonctionne des fois, mais pas tout le temps.


----------



## Bezoard

Non, pas des fois, presque tout le temps en pratique.  Je veux bien que vous donniez des exemples pratiques du contraire, parce que ça ne me semble pas très clair.


----------



## tartopom

Ce que j'essayais de dire, c'est qu'on ne peut pas, tout le temps, traduire "chaque année" par "once a year".

Edit: OOopps désolée, Bezoard, j'ai oublié de te donner un exemple.
Chaque année, on va en France. On y va à Pâques et pour les grandes vacances.


----------



## Bezoard

Ah, là, d'accord. Il y a la  même différence qu'en anglais.
chaque année = every year
une fois l'an = once a year


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Les deux plus courants en France sont une fois par an puis une fois l'an (qui est un peu plus recherché). Mais année serait bien compris aussi.


----------

